# Sd Card Randomly Stops Being Recognized By My Phone?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys, very weird situation here where my SD card seems to spontaneously no longer be recognized by my phone. It's happened a few times where all of a sudden Swiftkey will tell me my language module is inaccessible, so I open up my SD card and it my phone claims its not inserted. Or just now I took a photo, went to take another, and my phone told me to insert an SD card before using the app. Rebooting sometimes seems to fix it, unmounting doesn't do anything, it just pauses and hangs. But, if I power down my phone, and reseat the SD card, that always fixes it. 
Is this a weirdness of my phone, my SD card? I've had the card replaced before, but that's because it was corrupted. Any ideas about what's causing this? I can't get a read on it because it doesn't seem to be caused by any one thing.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Two thoughts:

1. Bad sd card
2. Some program is unmounting your sd card. Try performing a nandroid and install a stable ROM from scratch (don't install any custom software) and see if you can reproduce the problem.


----------



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had this happen a couple of times in the past couple of weeks as well, I'm running liquid gingerbread 3.0. It seems to just happen at random, one of the times I wasn't even using my phone and all of the sudden no SD card inserted. Weird.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

daggy said:


> I've had this happen a couple of times in the past couple of weeks as well, I'm running liquid gingerbread 3.0. It seems to just happen at random, one of the times I wasn't even using my phone and all of the sudden no SD card inserted. Weird.


Curious, I was running liquid at the time too.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

This happened to me until I formatted the card. Might be a bad block. Just back up everything on your PC, format, then put everything back in the card.


----------



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

skinien said:


> This happened to me until I formatted the card. Might be a bad block. Just back up everything on your PC, format, then put everything back in the card.


I'll give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

I had that too, had to get on my Linux box and change the drive formatting to nothing then back to master boot record, and then reformatted volume to FAT 32 bootable and haven't had a problem, the difference is that I had my problem the day I got the phone with the SD card


----------

